# Royal Baby Watch & Name Predictions! UPDATE: Named!!!! (5/4)



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Being a bit of an anglophile I am somewhat excited at the prospect that the next royal birth (any minute now!) might be a girl! Its been a very long time since a little princess has played at the palace! It is also the Queen's 89th birthday today... I did a  little blog tribute  to her majesty to celebrate it!

How fun would it be if she/he were born today! 
How about name predictions:
If it is a girl I am thinking: Diana Elizabeth

No clue if it's a boy, I wonder if they know? (big trend now to wait and learn baby's sex at birth the old school way) I am sure they must, the pressure must be huge!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice! 
I'm partial to Elizabeth - since it's my mom's first name and my middle name


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Elizabeth is likely somewhere in there . . . especially as her mother also is Elizabeth (as a middle name.) 

I thought I'd read somewhere that they did know it's a girl . . . . but maybe I'm mistaken on that . . . . .


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe they know it's a girl and I believe they have already stated her name will be Diana.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That last report I saw they were not saying but that is good news!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well this is what I just found on a news report from yesterday:

Although the royal couple have said they do not know whether their second child will be a boy or a girl, the public seems to be convinced that Prince George will be getting a sister. The three favourite names with bookmakers - Alice, Charlotte and Elizabeth - are all female.

Read more: http://www.theweek.co.uk/royal-baby/60312/royal-baby-will-kate-middletons-baby-be-born-outside-london#ixzz3XyReNO49


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i doubt they would pick Diana as a first name.  maybe a middle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you're probably right about that. I love Alice, Alice Diana has a nice ring to it...


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about the name haven't read anything. It will be fun watching for the royal baby. I like Elizabeth Alice, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh yes the baby will be Elizabeth Diana or Diana Elizabeth.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm hoping it's a girl (I wanted it to be a girl the first time, too, so that she would be queen.)  I also would love it if they named her Diana.  It would be awesome for Camilla to have to say that name! But it would probably be a middle name.  In that case, I like Alexandra.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like them to name her Diana Elizabeth.  Why not?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Mary will probably be high up on the list.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'm hoping it's a girl (I wanted it to be a girl the first time, too, so that she would be queen.) I also would love it if they named her Diana. It would be awesome for Camilla to have to say that name! But it would probably be a middle name. In that case, I like Alexandra.


it wouldn't necessarily follow that a first born daughter would be queen (Anne is older than Charles, and he inherits, not her). The only reason there are English queens is because there were only daughters in that generation.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I see everyone is on watch. The people are gathered and camped outside the hospital. They interviewed one man who said he's never camped out for anything except the royal baby.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm all for Diana.  Great way for Wills to honor his mom.

I'm not adverse to sticking it to the Queen a bit for her behavior at Diana's death, either.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> it wouldn't necessarily follow that a first born daughter would be queen (Anne is older than Charles, and he inherits, not her). The only reason there are English queens is because there were only daughters in that generation.


The line of succession to eldest male was changed just before or after Prince George was born (but is not retroactive). Beginning with William and Kate's children, they are in line to the throne in order of birth, regardless of gender.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> it wouldn't necessarily follow that a first born daughter would be queen (Anne is older than Charles, and he inherits, not her). The only reason there are English queens is because there were only daughters in that generation.


Except I think they recently changed the rules of succession to say that gender no longer counts. When George was born they were saying if he'd been Georgette she'd still have been the next in line after William.

eta: I should have finished reading before posting . . .but at least Crebel heard the same thing I did.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, okay, i stand corrected.  but realize that i spent Wednesday watching Helen Mirren playing Queen Elizabeth, so I was caught up in her timeline...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, I think the new baby is a girl.  I predict she will be born next Wednesday (the 29th), and I think Diana will be one of her names but not the first name.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The change in succession rules was made shortly before Prince George was born 
I think baby #2 is a girl but I am not sure about a name. I agree with Chris about Diana - maybe a second or third name...


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've heard the baby is a few days overdue. Maybe she will come before Wednesday. I'm taking a wild guess. I wish her or him (maybe) a safe arrival.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

telracs said:


> it wouldn't necessarily follow that a first born daughter would be queen (Anne is older than Charles, and he inherits, not her). The only reason there are English queens is because there were only daughters in that generation.


Charles is 66. Anne is 64.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have read that the bookies' top choices for girls names are Alice, Charlotte, Elizabeth.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

crebel said:


> Also, I think the new baby is a girl. *I predict she will be born next Wednesday (the 29th)*, and I think Diana will be one of her names but not the first name.


Well, piffle. Guess I will hope for two out of three!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"HRH The Duchess of Cambridge was admitted at 06.00hrs to St Mary's Hospital, Paddington, London and is in the early stages of labour." per the palace, (the alert I got is about three hours ago http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32562117

You can follow on Twitter at
https://mobile.twitter.com/KensingtonRoyal

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a girl!

More details here:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/royal-baby/11534855/kate-middleton-labour-royal-baby-born-live.html



> Official announcement from Kensington Palace
> Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge was safely delivered of a daughter at 8.34am.
> The baby weighs 8lbs 3oz.
> The Duke of Cambridge was present for the birth.
> ...


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as the name,



> Latest odds from Ladbrokes on baby name, now we know the sex:
> Alice 7/4
> Charlotte 3/1
> Victoria 5/1
> ...


I'm betting they'll follow the George Foreman philosophy and name her George. All the children will be named George. 


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As far as the name,
> 
> I'm betting they'll follow the George Foreman philosophy and name her George. All the children will be named George.
> 
> ...


You're not much of a gambler, are you? 

Though . . what do I know? I can't figure out why "Alice" has such good odds?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're not much of a gambler, are you?
> 
> Though . . what do I know? I can't figure out why "Alice" has such good odds?


I bet for my own amusement and pleasure. I figure the odds of me winning anything are the same as if I actually TRIED to win.



EDIT: If I were going to bet on one of the names shown, I'd pick "Charlotte."

Betsy


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Break out the confetti, she's here.  I guess the next watch is to meet little miss royal baby. Yes Elizabeth and Alice are my two top picks. I really like both.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw some site via FB mentioned Charlotte . . . but it wasn't anything reliable and the name has still not been shared by any of the major British news outlets . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

msdanielle28 said:


> Break out the confetti, she's here.  I guess the next watch is to meet little miss royal baby. Yes Elizabeth and Alice are my two top picks. I really like both.


Well, Elizabeth is a personal favorite as that's my birth name... 

And the Royal Family have been using names from our family for some time--oldest stepson is "William Arthur;" my dad's name was George and, Alice, if they pick it, was hubby's grandmother's name.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah . . . lots of those Royal names in our families too:

Alice 7/4 --- Ed's mom
Charlotte 3/1 --- my aunt
Victoria 5/1
Elizabeth 6/1 --- my aunt, my grandmother, me, a niece
Diana 10/1 --- Ed's sister is Diane
Alexandra 14/1
Alexandrina 25/1
Anne 25/1 --- me, my grandmother (though we use it without the 'e')
Catherine 25/1 --- a niece
Eleanor 25/1
Florence 25/1
Frances 25/1 --- I have an uncle who's FrancIs 
Grace 25/1
Katherine 25/1 --- same as Catherine, really
Margaret 25/1 --- a cousin or two, my grandmother, Ed's sister
Mary 25/1 --- several cousins and an aunt, several in Ed's family have 'Marie'
Rose 25/1 --- an aunt
Samantha 25/1
Sarah 25/1


For boys, we have lots of Richards and Johns, bunch of Williams, not so much with the George's . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though . . what do I know? I can't figure out why "Alice" has such good odds?


There have been two Princess Alices in recent memory - two of the longest lived royals ever.

One was Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester who died aged 102 in 2004 and was the longest lived royal woman, just out-doing the late Queen Mother. The other was Princess Alice Mary Victoria Augustus Pauline, Countess of Athlone, a granddaughter of Queen Victoria, who died in 1981 aged 97 and was the longest lived royal female of the Blood Royal (in other words, born royal and not just married into royalty).

I think it's time we had another Princess Alice.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Although I love the name Alice, I think they will name her Elizabeth, which is my middle name. Makes sense to me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, if we're going to go back through the whole list... 

Alice 7/4 --- Fred's grandmother
Charlotte 3/1
Victoria 5/1
Elizabeth 6/1 --- me
Diana 10/1 
Alexandra 14/1--grandson Alexander
Alexandrina 25/1
Anne 25/1 
Catherine 25/1
Eleanor 25/1
Florence 25/1--Fred's aunt
Frances 25/1 
Grace 25/1--a first cousin twice removed
Katherine 25/1 
Margaret 25/1 --- Fred's sister
Mary 25/1 --- my paternal grandmother
Rose 25/1 --- an aunt
Samantha 25/1
Sarah 25/1


Fred's son:  Richard
Fred's father: Arthur
Fred's other son, already mentioned:  William Arthur (we really think they stole the name from us)
My brother:  Edward
My uncle: John
My father, already mentioned: George

I get the names on hubby's side.  He's a descendant of the Mayflower on both sides of his family.  I, on the other had, am the child of Eastern European immigrants. 

Betsy


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just popping in here randomly to say I don't think the royal princess will be Diana and I hope it won't be Alice. I'm guessing Victoria Elizabeth.
Charlotte is a name with a slightly unlucky royal history I think, as far as I can recall.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can safely say, that none of my family has any of these name on the lists. But then we all have boring german names. Not even cool ones like Kunigunde or such things. 

Helmut, Stefan, Petra, Renate, Angela, Florian, Katrin, Andreas, just some of the names in my family. Looking at the monarch list from germany, not seeing any of my family names there either. Actually, there might be an Otto in my extended family somewhere if I remember right. There were some Otto monarchs. 

I vote for Georgina Elizabeth Diana.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> There have been two Princess Alices in recent memory - two of the longest lived royals ever.
> 
> One was Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester who died aged 102 in 2004 and was the longest lived royal woman, just out-doing the late Queen Mother. The other was Princess Alice Mary Victoria Augustus Pauline, Countess of Athlone, a granddaughter of Queen Victoria, who died in 1981 aged 97 and was the longest lived royal female of the Blood Royal (in other words, born royal and not just married into royalty).
> 
> I think it's time we had another Princess Alice.


Huh . . . . . wasn't aware Alice was a 'royal' name. I admit we never spent much time on the non-reigning royals in the History classes I've had.  Had to memorize the kings/queens from 1066 forward, but side branches of the family were only important if they started a war.  Plus, much more time is spent on hundreds (thousands) of years a go and lots less on last century! 

I think the most likely name is Elizabeth . . . honors both Kate's mother and William's grandmother.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tend to think neither Elizabeth or Diana will be used.  Unless William wants to suck up to his grandmother.  But I have no basis for thinking that, really.

Betsy


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish we had some of those cool royal names in our family. Well, like the old saying goes, some people have all the fun.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ooh!  I didn't realize that the name Eleanor was on the list (who made up this list?).  My mother was Eleanor. My paternal grandmother was Florence.  That's a real old fashioned name, Florence.  None of the other names are in my family, as far as I know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Ooh! I didn't realize that the name Eleanor was on the list (who made up this list?). My mother was Eleanor. My paternal grandmother was Florence. That's a real old fashioned name, Florence. None of the other names are in my family, as far as I know.


I think the list is just based on what people in the UK are betting on. . . . . I expect it started out with someone offering to place a bet and the bookie taking the bet. (Or whatever bookies are called in the UK . . . . )

Heck -- there might even be a line out of Vegas . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, here's how they should make the announcement.  Have a trusted interviewer with one camera into Kensington Palace -- or even just do it as a family home video.  Have the family there with George on William's lap or him playing with the baby or something . . . . . In the course of the conversation have someone ask GEORGE what the baby's name is.

It'd go viral in milliseconds.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I think they should stay with traditional royal names - so my vote (do I get a vote) goes to Princess Buttercup!

(Princess Bride!)

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It'd go viral in milliseconds.


'Course, it's gonna do that anyway. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think they should stay with traditional royal names - so my vote (do I get a vote) goes to Princess Buttercup!
> 
> ...


As you wish.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charlotte Elizabeth Diana!
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/britains-royal-baby-named-princess-name-n353156

Yay!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Charlotte Elizabeth Diana!
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/britains-royal-baby-named-princess-name-n353156
> 
> Yay!
> ...


You're fast, Betsy! Love the name. I predicted 2 out 3 right, a girl and Diana as one of the middle names.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got Charlotte right...and I think the three names work well together.  Well done!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Great name choice I got 2 out 3!! So so happy it's a princess!


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got Elizabeth right. She has a pretty name and I wish Charlotte Elizabeth Diana all the best.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I got it all wrong. I shall miss the wondrous Princess Buttercup that never was!

Cheers, Greg.


----------

